# Review Seiko 5 Diver 7s36-01e0 Auto



## N_B

Seiko 5 Sports Diver 7S36-01E0 Automatic (seiko atlas, seiko landshark)

Normally very oversize divers watches aint for me for several reasons but the main one being they can sometimes look like an 'look at me' shoutout or a personal overstatement. On this occasion one won me over on its yellow handd looks alone so i dived in so to speak, ate my words and ordered one.

Well she arrived in box form as opposed to the supposedly limited supply zipped bag version containing a bracelet removal tool and a bund diving strap. She is a toned made in Japan 200m water resistant babe with a black face, yellow luminous fill main/second hands, white luminous dial markers/numerics, hardlex crystal glass, blk 60 minute outer bezel, blk internal compass bezel, day/date display, a stainless steel case & bracelet and oooeeerrrr 2 crowns. Based on all that i should be able to safely find my way to the local baths for precisely 45 minutes of front crawl and the the odd dive to the bottom, all safe in the knowledge she'll cope with the strain then assist in navigating my way home.

Within seconds of taking her out've the box she was ticking away and withing a few more seconds was quickset dated and timed up. Basic setting of the watch is the same as any other 7S36 automatic non hacking movment via the main screwdown crown which in this instance is at the 18min position. Quick fumbling with the 45min crown position confirms this is the means to operating the internal compass bezel but well come back to that later. Casewise its all an attractive brushed steel finish with a polished screwdown caseback, two polished crowns and a polished protection plate on the top face of the 45min crown protection lugs. Moving onto the wrist and feels well with a solid link brushed/polished metal bracelet containing a double folding partly adjustable safety clasp.

As for negatives, a major one is the manually adjustable compass bezel, i wont ask what this is for as thats obvious but a moveable compass bezel that has the habit of adjuststing itself after setting?? Basically the compass crown is that big that it outsizes its protection lugs contacts your skin and rotates as it does, so if someone reading this actually uses this inner bezel in the standard 'free to move' Seiko form without losing their way then i'd love to hear about the technique. In the opposite sense the screwdown main crown is overly undersize and seems to have the potential to cross thread itself due to a rough vague fee of the screwdown thread, this would render the watch in need of a new case and somwhat un-water resistant. This undersize crown cannot be overcome but an oversize design with larger thread type from the outset would've been a good idea, however after gently screwing in and out the crown repeatedly for a few minutes the rough vague feel of the thread was relieved and you could feel the engagment of the crown better when engaging the thread. Finally, my wrist is of medium size and only had to remove one link from the bracelet for it to fit, further clasp pin adjustment above basic bracelet is very minimal at about 3mm/4mm so feel anyone with oversize wrists to match the oversize watch might need extra links beyond the basic purchase.

In general its a value for money watch regardless where you source it as they can be found online in many overseas dealers-bidsites but limited in UK dealers-bidsites . Typically from a UK dealer/agent this colour scheme model can be found at around Â£135 or around Â£125 for the white dial-bezel & white hands or black dial-bezel & white hands colour schemes. So after all this do i eat my words, well i guess i do as its well and truly on my wrist and i dont see any plans on sending it back.


----------



## PhilM

Hi Nick, Great review really concise







Sounds like you've got yourself a great watch









Any picture yet


----------



## N_B

this pic aint my actual watch but the same model in a differing colour scheme










aint got digital camera at this end beyond a fone but those pics are a joke lol.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Great review Nick well done









I got one of only two of these that Roy modified, see here....

Compass No More

He not only converted the inner bezel to a second time zone he also managed to sort it so that it isn`t loose and therefore doesn`t drift when set, I do wonder why Seiko didn`t make it like this in the first place but it`s a really nice looking watch in which ever guise.









I`ve also got a Seiko SKX 007 and feel that the `Atlas` is better finished and a much cooler looking watch









Here`s mine...

*Seiko/RLT SKZ211,23 Jewel Automatic wind Cal. 7S36.*


----------



## ianboydsnr

I just got one of those from Roy this morning, an excellent watch for the price,a bit larger than i am used to, but nice none the less


----------



## N_B

The mods that Roy carried out to several of these were a nice touch, tightening up the compast bezel/crown & replacing the compass marking with 12hr markings.

Approached him on carrying out such mod to a customer supplied watch but unfortunately its no can do. Tighetening up the bezel & putting on a part GMT scale (13>>24) between 1pm and 12pm/am was something i thought a useful effect.

Will keep my eye out for some Bill Yao mods i hear are possibly around the corner for this model.


----------



## N_B

...some info on using the internal compass bezel, never to be lost again lol

http://www.geocities.com/watch_crazy/compass/compass.htm


----------



## Jeff Craigs

I know the original post is years old, but anyone know where I can get the 12 hour inner dial to replace my compass dial? That is such a cool mod! Thanks, Jeff


----------

